# Re-freeze meat?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok... I have ground beef. I put it in the refrig and freezing it. It thawed out. BUT then I froze it again. Is it ruined?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2005)

I have refrozen meat many times.  With ground beef, if it has been properly refridgerated, there should be no problem.  Beside, the critters that grow in the meat will be killed when the meat is cooked.  Of course this means grey, all the way through.  Ground beef, whether it's used in chili, soup, hamburgers, meatloaf, or however you're going to cook it must be brought to a temperature of 165 minimum, and with absolutely no pink showing.

This is because the micro-organizms that cause sickness is mixed throughout the meat by the grinding process.  Unground meat contaminants are found only on the outer surface, and are destroyed when that surface is heated.  And I don't know about you, but that surface is in contact with at least 325 heat no matter how I cook it, more so on the grill, or in a frying pan.  So that means the surface is exposed to high heat, killing the little nasties.  The middle can remain pink, or even red in steaks, and pink in pork.  My poultry needs to be white throughout, unless we're talking smoke ring.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree - one problem with re-freezing is the food drying out.  You should be fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2005)

Texture can be an issue.  The freezing and thawing causes cell walls to break down and release fluids and possibly become mushy.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree that if you kept it cold enough you're probably OK.  I happen to have a cast-iron stomach, so when in doubt, I eat a few bites of something before I feed it to my nearest and dearest.  I really wouldn't even attempt this with poultry, which is way too easily contaminated.  And .. there is always this option.  Take the beef and cook it, then freeze it.  When I've weathered storms (electricity outage, freezer thawed), I always took any ground beef I had, crumbled it, cooked it (usually with onions, garlic, cumin and peppers), then tossed back into the freezer for making chili.  You're definitely safe then.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 21, 2005)

I've refrozen ground beef (refrigerator thawed) that was not completely thawed.  If it was completely thawed, I would cook it and then refreeze it.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 1, 2005)

I have never refrozen meat mainly because many years ago I refroze chicken breasts and learnt the tough way. Runny tummy for 12 hours! Once it's out of the freezer, and thawed out, I cook it and then freeze again.


----------



## Constance (Nov 1, 2005)

With meat, the rule is that if it still has ice crystals in it, you can re-freeze it. If not, cook it and freeze. It's always handy to have some cooked ground beef on hand. 

Since you have already refrozen it, I would take it out and start cooking it in the microwave or skillet while still frozen. It's the thawing out process that would concern me. 

My daughter got food poisoning from a chopped steak at a Bonanza Steakhouse here when she was 14. She was so sick for a solid week that it was pathetic. If you have ever thought you might have food poisoning, you haven't had it. When you have it, you know for sure!


----------



## auntdot (Nov 13, 2005)

Had a very nasty 'food poisoning' episode once, from a Chinese restaurant.

Don't know if it was the baby eels or the clams.

But yes, you can refreeze meat.

It just loses some of the flavor.

Would only use it for, as others have stated,  chili or other such dishes.

But now only make my own ground beef, when I need it.

It is far superior to the stuff you get in the grocery.


----------

